# Smoke E Z Cover Options?



## jaellman (Mar 9, 2016)

2016-03-09 16.09.35.jpg



__ jaellman
__ Mar 9, 2016






I JUST received my Smoke E Z for 22.5" Silver Kettle, looking for options for a cover...  Any suggestions?


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 13, 2016)

Contact Paul Shirley at Shirley Fabrication. Paul has a neighbor that mayou be able to hook you up, she made me a water tight cover for my Blackstone


----------



## dominic4927 (Mar 13, 2016)

Look into a cover for a gas powered scooter. I have an odd shaped smoker and the cover I bought was perfect. 30 bucks or so on Amazon.


----------

